# Zimbra Feedback



## XFS_Brian (May 20, 2013)

I have only used Zimbra a user but never as an administrator stand point. Has anyone here used it before? If so, can you provide your feedback.

http://www.zimbra.com/


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 20, 2013)

Take all of the following with the consideration that it's probably been two years since I last used Zimbra as a user and administrator.  Maybe they've fixed things since.

From a user standpoint, it was horrid.  I already had a strong hatred of Java, and Zimbra's UI just cemented that.  I also had nothing but problems trying to tie into Mutt, but that very well could've been an issue on either side.

When I started using it as an administrator however... holy shit.  The very first thing I noticed was that I could log into any user's account, read their emails, send mail as them, etc etc.  All without them (or other admins) ever knowing.  That alone made the suite an absolute no-go for me.

Aside from that - the UI was a bit FUBAR, but operational.  It took a bit of digging around (and a great deal of cursing Java <_<) before I got a good hang of where the necessities were.  Again, I'm primarily a console-only user, so take that as you will.


----------



## Sajan P (May 20, 2013)




----------



## shovenose (May 20, 2013)

Comcast mail is based on it.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 20, 2013)

Sajan P said:


> Unless the users are using PGP, GPG, or S/MIME to encrypt their messages, this is going to be true for any email solution. Whether you do it via a click of a mouse, or SSH in.


True... but any platform that makes it so blatantly easy and untrackable is a bit too much on the insecure/unethical side for my tastes.


----------



## subigo (May 20, 2013)

It's a slow, clunky, piece of shit.

Source: I administer it everyday at work.


----------



## XFS_Brian (May 20, 2013)

subigo said:


> It's a slow, clunky, piece of shit.
> 
> Source: I administer it everyday at work.


I have heard the same thing but was not 100% myself. At the moment, we have a Windows Server setup with hMailServer running.


----------



## tallship (May 23, 2013)

I really don't care for Zimbra. At all.

That having been said, I find that we install it quite a bit. There's just times when a customer wants something relatively full featured, but isn't willing to invest in doing it well. And Zimbra is one such solution - easy to set up, Looks really nice for the users, and they think it's wonderful.

It's clunky, awkward, Java laden moosh - but it works pretty good  considering all of that.

Another solution where YMMV is OWM - it's old, has gone through a couple of considerable rewrites, a spat with the original developer who, as far as I know still takes donation money for the project he has nothing to do with but because he never relinquished the domain for the project continues to receive funding from unsuspecting fans unaware that the entire project lives somewhere else now.

At one time, OWM was a nice, open source alternative to Outlook Web with that *familiar* look and feel, a bit ahead of the curve of other webmail systems, but it's been some time since I've installed or administered it.

Getting back to Zimbra... 

What's wrong with this picture? http://pm.zimbra.com/pm_release.php?rel=8.0

Hint, if you're not a Heavy Metal Hero and you don't know what a poser is, you prolly won't have a clue 

Kindest regards,


----------

